# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Компьютер и здоровье

## Asteriks

*Вредно долго сидеть за компьютером, об этом знают все. А в чём вред? Давайте поговорим о том, как сохранить здоровье, работая и просто проводя долгие часы у монитора.
Для начала все сделаем зарядку.*

----------


## Jemal

Глаза устают от долгого фокусирования в одну точку, и от неподвижного состояния. Ведь за компьютером мы не так интенсивно двигаем глазами, как , например, совершая 10-20 минутный выход в магазин. И так, если Ваши глаза устали, нужно сделать зарядку для глаз:
1) Совершаем движения глаз вверх и вниз. ( около минуты, или пол-минуты)
2) Тоже самое вправо-влево
3) Круговые движения глаз, по- и против часовой стрелки.
4) Далее следует поморгать, около минуты.
5) Также помагает сильное зажмуривание глаз на несколько секунд, с последующим широким раскрытием век)

 После зарядки следует поработать над мышцами, отвечающих за фокусировку хрусталика. Подходим у окну, ищем на стекле какую-нибудь маленькую чёрную точку, такие присутствуют на любом окне) Или прикладываем к стеклу палец - это будет точка отсчета. Сначала фокусируем взгляд на пальце, потом на каком-нибудь дальнем объекте. И смотрим, то на палец, то на на выбранный объект. Также помогают стерео картинки, желательно, что бы они были на бумаге, в книжке.
Вот  Практикуйте.

----------


## Asteriks

Сидение за компьютером вредно сказывается на мышцах спины. Не забывайте потягиваться и вообще делать перерывы, хотя бы мелкие перебежки от компа к холодильнику.

----------


## Jemal

> Сидение за компьютером вредно сказывается на мышцах спины. Не забывайте потягиваться и вообще делать перерывы, хотя бы мелкие перебежки от компа к холодильнику.


Это я и собираюсь сейчас сделать)

----------


## vova230

Я тоже бегу к холодільніку. Бегать полезно рысью.

----------


## Asteriks

У меня от компа до холодильника почти 10 метров, а у вас?

----------


## vova230

А ктож его мерил. то-же примерно столько же. Только на поворотах заносит иногда

----------


## Asteriks

*Вред от компьютера*

    Работая за компьютером вы в основном сидите в удобном для вас положении, в течении длительного времени, или же в том положении которое вам диктует ваше рабочее место, но не факт что удобная или вынужденная поза, которую вы приняли, является оптимальной. Для начала, длительное нахождение в одной и той же позе, приводит к постоянной нагрузке на одни группы мышц и к постоянному отсутствию её же, на других группах мышц. Если постоянная нагрузка на мышцы, в случаи работы с компьютером, приводит к болям в руках (кисть, запястье), то отсутствие нагрузки более пагубно влияет на ваш организм. Отсутствие нагрузки на мышцы спины приводит к их деградации, а поскольку обмен веществ в позвоночнике происходит с их помощью, соответственно он тоже нарушается, в итоге происходит деградация (разрушение) межпозвонковых дисков - остеохондроз. Стоит так же заметить, что в положении сидя нагрузка на межпозвонковые диски намного больше чем в положении стоя или лёжа. Таким образом все эти негативные факторы могут вызвать появление грыжи межпозвонкового диска, а она может вызывать боли в голове, конечностях и внутренних органах, в зависимости от её локализации. В детском или юношеском возрасте, когда позвоночник ещё не окреп, постоянное нахождение за компьютером может привести к искривлениям позвоночника, но в том случае, если ребёнок не держит правильную осанку (как в школе за партой).

* Профилактика заболеваний позвоночника.*
    Для профилактики вышеперечисленных заболеваний следует как можно эргономичней организовать место за компьютером, как можно чаще менять позу или вставать из-за компьютера и конечно же по возможности делать гимнастику, заниматься спортом и всячески развивать мышцы спины.

* Эргономичность рабочего места.*
    Во время нахождения за компьютером самым оптимальным является положение тела при котором: спина и шея прямая, ноги стоят на полу при прямом угле сгиба в коленях, угол сгиба в локтях то же прямой (90 гр.). Для этого следует:

    1. Разместить монитор прямо перед вами, причём так что бы его верхняя точка находилась прямо перед глазами или выше. (Это позволит держать голову прямо, и исключит развитие шейного остеохондроза)

    2. Стул на котором вы сидите должен иметь спинку и подлокотники, а так же такую высоту, при которой ваши ноги могут прочно стоять на полу. В том случае если за одним компьютером работают люди разного роста - желательно приобрести кресло с регулирующейся высотой. (Спинка позволит держать спину прямо, подлокотники дадут возможность отдохнуть рукам, правильное положение ног не будет мешать кровообращению в них же.)

    3. Расположение других часто используемых вещей, по возможности, не должно приводить к долгому нахождению в какой либо искривлённой позе, и не должно приводить к наклонам в сторону, особенно для поднятия тяжёлых предметов (именно при таком наклоне самая большая вероятность повредить межпозвонковый диск)

Источник: http://www.spinet.ru/osteoh/prkeh.php

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Правильно Астерикс, а то будет вот так со спиной.

----------

